# When An Engineer Owns A Dog



## Alex (6/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (6/6/14)

Don't know whether that's genius or sad


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

i need one like that for Mav, he has endless energy when it comes to fetching the ball

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (6/6/14)

that is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/6/14)

hahaha that's genius


----------



## andro (6/6/14)

My dog rhino would try and destroy the all machine .......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

robots playing with dogs

that is genius and sad at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/6/14)

I wonder if the robot ever gets bored

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

